# Buy 7D now or wait for 7D mark ii?



## VideoGrapher (Jul 31, 2012)

I am a short filmmaker and sports photographer looking for a new DSLR. The 7D is obviously the perfect choice, 8fps, great video, super fast auto focus. I can buy the 7D right now for 1,300 in a package that includes x2 Batteries, Charger, Case, Memory Card, Memory Card Wallet, HDMI Cable, Table Tripod, Full Size Tripod, Monopod, USB Card Reader, Dust Blower, Cleaning Kit, and the 7D body only. But it would it be smarter to wait for a maybe 7D mark ii? I DO NOT want full frame as I plan to use this for sports and want the extra reach. That package has a limited supply left. Thank You!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2012)

From what we're gathering, there won't be a 7d2 soon as there's a new firmware supposed to come out Soon(tm) which will be a pretty big update. See http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-7d-firmware-v2-official/ for more information on what's going to be included in that.

The only reason I can think to get something other than the 7d for film making is MagicLantern support. The T4i & 5d3 currently aren't supported, but will eventually be supported. The T2i, T3i, and 60D are all supported as well as the 5d2. If you really need the superior AF & fps for sports, go for the 7d. If you're primarily a video shooter that occasionally does a bit of sports photography, maybe look at the MagicLantern feature list and decide which is more important. 

Something to note, the AF is *not* active during video, just in case you were wanting to do sports video. You'll need to stop down a LOT in order to get sufficient DoF, and you'll still be doing lots of focus changing in order to get it correct.


----------



## VideoGrapher (Jul 31, 2012)

So you're saying you don't think they will release a new APS-C at Photokina at all? If they don't I will probably buy the 7D over the T2i T3i T4i for the fps and build quality, and because it's only 1300 I would only be saving around 400 500 dollars.


----------



## Ew (Jul 31, 2012)

Take a look at the 60D. 
- The price is nice
- flip flop screen allows you to get away from external monitor
- runs MagicLantern (7D does not)
- audio level controls
- crop sensor for your reach requirement

Only question is whether it's 5.3 Fps is enough for you.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 31, 2012)

Wait for the 70D. Prototypes are in the field.


----------



## VideoGrapher (Aug 1, 2012)

Well all I want in a new 7D is APS-C dual digic 5 at least 8 fps and super tough build quality like the 7d and an auto focus system better than the one in the current 7D. If anyone could let me know if these specs are a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 1, 2012)

VideoGrapher said:


> Well all I want in a new 7D is APS-C dual digic 5 at least 8 fps and super tough build quality like the 7d and an auto focus system better than the one in the current 7D. If anyone could let me know if these specs are a possibility. Thanks!



There isn't going to be a new 7D soon. It's *70*D which M.ST is talking about.


----------



## VideoGrapher (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay well will the 70D have those specs or is that the full frame? What is your estimate on when the new 7D WILL be officially updated?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 1, 2012)

VideoGrapher said:


> Okay well will the 70D have those specs or is that the full frame? What is your estimate on when the new 7D WILL be officially updated?



Read the link I originally replied with. According to CR guy, August 2012. In terms of the 70D, no specifics, but an announcement might come at Photokina in September.


----------



## VideoGrapher (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait what will be announced in August and what will be announced at Photokina? And does canon usually just announce that they're new product will be available sometime in the future or at the time of announcement is it available?


----------

